# It's Christmas and I have put the decs up



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Here are the pics of the girls stockings I'm excited now hehe


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Pretty stockings and Tree


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Awww I love the personalised stockings Hun xxxxx


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you xx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is so cool their names are on them, I love them.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh how precious! I love the personalized stockings!


----------

